# Guitars you wish came in 7 strings



## Wrecklyss (Jul 1, 2020)

While it's highly unlikely that a forum thread will change a business model, maybe if enough people repeat the same brand or model we can slowly convince some guitar manufacturers out there to release at least a short run of 7 stringers (don't hold your breath). 

I would love to see G&L release a 7 string Commanche and/or Asat. 

I wish Tom Anderson would consider making a 7 string with a Tele shape.

A 7 string Dean Cadillac would have tons of cool factor.

PRS should release a core 7 string (the SE model is great, but a U.S. made core would be a work of art).

Who/what else should consider extended range guitarists?


----------



## Merrekof (Jul 1, 2020)

BC Rich Mockingbird
BC Rich Warlock
Ibanez FR6UCS
Gibson/Epi Explorer


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 1, 2020)

Charvel Star
Jackson Death Kelly
edit: also jackson Kelly and Guild Star


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 1, 2020)

heck I'll settle for Tom Anderson making 24 fret 7.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 1, 2020)

ANY FUCKING FENDER


----------



## Velokki (Jul 1, 2020)

PRS Custom 24.


----------



## The Mirror (Jul 1, 2020)

Velokki said:


> PRS Custom 24.



Do you need the tremolo?

Otherwise there literally was a Custom 24-7 that really didn't work out too well (25 inch is really short for a seven), the successor SVN (especially since 2020) is fantastic and basically a custom 24 without the tremolo.

Or are you talking about the Core models, as well? If so, you are correct. Without going Private Stock you won't get a core 7. I guess it's only a matter of time, though.


----------



## Strtsmthng (Jul 1, 2020)

Absolutely seconded. 



Velokki said:


> PRS Custom 24.



Second vote: would love a 7 string Baritone Ibanez SZ Prestige.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 1, 2020)

I do not understand why PRS isn't offering a Core Custom 24 7. It seems like they'd make a killing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 1, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> I do not understand why PRS isn't offering a Core Custom 24 7. It seems like they'd make a killing.



I guess they figure anyone super serious about it will put in a PS order, and they rather take in the PS than possibly shift folks over to a Core. 

I also think that PRS, the person, still sees them, 7 strings, as something of a gimmick. 

It took a lot of prodding for them to release the SE 7s, and even then they're mostly token offerings. 

I think there's a better chance of an S2 or CE model, something with artist support.


----------



## stinkoman (Jul 1, 2020)

7 string Fender Jazzmaster or Fender strat. I have a set of 7 string jazzmaster pickups I been waiting to use in a build. I also echo the sentiment of a Core custom 24


----------



## buck fever (Jul 1, 2020)

1999s Ibanez RG550 purple neon in a rg2027xl spec.

Fender Super Sonic or Jagmaster style in 27”

Hagstrom Viking baritone


----------



## Strtsmthng (Jul 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I also think that PRS, the person, still sees them, 7 strings, as something of a gimmick.





I suspect the exact same thing and frankly I draws me away a little from the brand while I still enjoy the ones I already have.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 1, 2020)

Another vote for a core PRS 7, provided its at least 25.5.

Also, ESP H3. I’ve seen a few custom examples, but a regular production one without a bunch of odd custom choices would be nice.


----------



## sleewell (Jul 1, 2020)

<all>


----------



## Leejw41 (Jul 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Charvel Star
> Jackson Death Kelly
> edit: also jackson Kelly and Guild Star



100% agreed.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BaQS2CkHDB2/


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess they figure anyone super serious about it will put in a PS order, and they rather take in the PS than possibly shift folks over to a Core.
> 
> I also think that PRS, the person, still sees them, 7 strings, as something of a gimmick.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember how long he fought against putting Floyds on their guitars. I'd be down with an S2 or CE 7 as well.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 1, 2020)

Leejw41 said:


> 100% agreed.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BaQS2CkHDB2/



god, that with a reverse headstock would be my dream Kelly


----------



## buck fever (Jul 1, 2020)

A gretsch committee at 27”.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess they figure anyone super serious about it will put in a PS order, and they rather take in the PS than possibly shift folks over to a Core.
> 
> I also think that PRS, the person, still sees them, 7 strings, as something of a gimmick.
> 
> ...



he also hates lefties. which is fine.


----------



## Choop (Jul 1, 2020)

Kaura said:


> ANY FUCKING FENDER



+1--even if it's just a strat. A version with classic 3x single coils and then one with humbuckers would be saaaweet. Or just one model with humbucker routes, and offer different pickguard cutouts for pickups.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 1, 2020)

Choop said:


> +1--even if it's just a strat. A version with classic 3x single coils and then one with humbuckers would be saaaweet. Or just one model with humbucker routes, and offer different pickguard cutouts for pickups.



I'm still hopeful that they'll at least come up with some Squier models in the near future seeing how they're bringing all these other obscure models back to life with the Paranormal series. Actually, it's kinda stupid that they didn't include the Stagemaster in that series.


----------



## mbardu (Jul 1, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> heck I'll settle for Tom Anderson making 24 fret 7.



When I think 7-string Tom Anderson, I cannot not think about those Japan-only Schecters...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 1, 2020)

mbardu said:


> When I think 7-string Tom Anderson, I cannot not think about those Japan-only Schecters...



I had a 7 string Anderson. I don't know if he's done another run in the last 5-6 years or so though.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 1, 2020)

I would want a core model PRS Custom-24, but under no circumstance do they change any specs to appease "modern" 7-string players. I want the classic CU24, with one extra string. That means mahogany neck and back, maple top, rosewood board, 25" scale, 10" radius, PRS profile (the original SE7 profile was very comfy), 7-string version of the standard/current PRS pickups (85/15 for now) and the PRS non-locking trem. 

Basically, something that will never happen. In Blue Matteo. Please. Thank you.


----------



## oracles (Jul 1, 2020)

USA Jackson Kelly
Fender Jazzmaster
Gibson Explorer


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 1, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> I would want a core model PRS Custom-24, but under no circumstance do they change any specs to appease "modern" 7-string players. I want the classic CU24, with one extra string. That means mahogany neck and back, maple top, rosewood board, 25" scale, 10" radius, PRS profile (the original SE7 profile was very comfy), 7-string version of the standard/current PRS pickups (85/15 for now) and the PRS non-locking trem.
> 
> Basically, something that will never happen. In Blue Matteo. Please. Thank you.





It was already a bummer that most of the SE7s were just a vaguely PRS shaped Schecter.


----------



## mlp187 (Jul 1, 2020)

Gibson Explorer
Gibson Explorer
Gibson Explorer
More Gibson SGs 
Jackson Kelly w/ non-reversed headstock
Fender Strat
Fender Jazzmaster
Gibson Explorer


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 1, 2020)

https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/d/houston-prs-private-stock-7-string-rare/7137955135.html

Well, this one has to be 27”, but god damn would I take that home and appreciate it.


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't mind the shape if it is narrow nut and string spacing aaaaaand less than 1200€. I would consider trying the 7 string thing again...


----------



## Aaron (Jul 1, 2020)

A 7 string version of the M80M.


----------



## Merrekof (Jul 1, 2020)

The Jackson Kelly 7 gets lots of love here. I should've added it to my list as well. 
I do recall a guitar player from a local band (early 2000's) playing a Jackson Kelly 7 with a TOM bridge. I have no clue if it was a production model or custom shop though.

Edit: found it https://theguitaroutlet.com/product/jackson-jackson-kelly-7-string-black-electric/


----------



## imber (Jul 1, 2020)

Parker Fly Classic 7


----------



## Strtsmthng (Jul 1, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> I would want a core model PRS Custom-24, but under no circumstance do they change any specs to appease "modern" 7-string players. I want the classic CU24, with one extra string. That means mahogany neck and back, maple top, rosewood board, 25" scale, 10" radius, PRS profile (the original SE7 profile was very comfy), 7-string version of the standard/current PRS pickups (85/15 for now) and the PRS non-locking trem.
> 
> Basically, something that will never happen. In Blue Matteo. Please. Thank you.



Agree to everything. Well, almost 
26.5 scale, 16 inch radius and hardtail please.


----------



## mlp187 (Jul 1, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> The Jackson Kelly 7 gets lots of love here. I should've added it to my list as well.
> I do recall a guitar player from a local band (early 2000's) playing a Jackson Kelly 7 with a TOM bridge. I have no clue if it was a production model or custom shop though.
> 
> Edit: found it https://theguitaroutlet.com/product/jackson-jackson-kelly-7-string-black-electric/


This was my main guitar for about 10 years. The stock pickups were actually pretty good. I beat the shit out of it. Eventually, I routed it for a kahler and discovered sponge-like rotten wood. The body folded in half like a book and that was the end of an era for me. Total fluke. Glad I got so many good years out of it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 1, 2020)

Strtsmthng said:


> Agree to everything. Well, almost
> 26.5 scale, 16 inch radius and hardtail please.


----------



## fps (Jul 1, 2020)

Gibson 7 string Les Paul that isn't rarer than hens' teeth.
PRS CU24, 25" scale and all, 25.5" also being acceptable.


----------



## mbardu (Jul 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was already a bummer that most of the SE7s were just a vaguely PRS shaped Schecter.



Now wait, that's not fair.
At least most Schecters in that range have real pickups, a non sticky neck and stainless steel frets.


----------



## Strtsmthng (Jul 1, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


>



OH wait! Forgot SS frets, of course 
NOW you can hunt me down.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 1, 2020)

A 7 string version of Joe Satriani's signature Ibanez guitar with 24 frets and Chrome finish would be cool. The JS body is really comfortable when playing sitting down. Though, Ibanez already have 7 string S/Saber guitars so I guess players already have a choice in thin/comfy bodies.

A 7 string version of the Ibanez RG1420 would also be cool.


----------



## nikt (Jul 1, 2020)

Gibson Firebird 7
Gibson LP Goldtop 7
PRS Hollowbody 7
Fender Tele 7


----------



## 73647k (Jul 1, 2020)

Fernandes or Burny needs to release a 7 string version of the Vertigo. But since that will never happen I'll probably pay someone to build me a custom slimmed down, neck-through version at some point in my life (hopefully).

We need more offset 7 string guitars to choose from.


----------



## Themistocles (Jul 1, 2020)

A Danelectro with 3 slanted P90's ... I regret not buying one of those Mod 7's when they were out but I wasnt sure I was committed to 7's back then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 1, 2020)

I am disgusted at all the people that want short scale 7 strings in here.


----------



## Themistocles (Jul 1, 2020)

The Danelectro would have to be at least 25.5, which is probably why I didnt buy the Mod 7 originally. I had an Epiphone 7 as a beater 7 string and I sold it because it just didnt cut the mustard. The disgust the short scale summons has me thinking it needs to be revisited for its good qualities.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I am disgusted at all the people that want short scale 7 strings in here.



I aM dIsGuStEd At AlL pEoPlE tHaT wAnT sHoRt ScAlE 7 sTriNgS iN hErE.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I am disgusted at all the people that want short scale 7 strings in here.



Now look, I don't want to say anything controversial or hyperbolic, but ALL GUITARS WITH SCALE LENGTH LONGER THAN 25.5" BOTH FEEL AND SOUND BAD.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 1, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Now look, I don't want to say anything controversial or hyperbolic, but ALL GUITARS WITH SCALE LENGTH LONGER THAN 25.5" BOTH FEEL AND SOUND BAD.


*starts up heavy flamer*
BURN THE HERETIC
you short scale scum had your chance, now is the time of the long scale


----------



## Shawn (Jul 1, 2020)

I’ve always liked the RG770DX (blue especially). Often wondered how nice that would look as a 7.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I am disgusted at all the people that want short scale 7 strings in here.





gunshow86de said:


> Now look, I don't want to say anything controversial or hyperbolic, but ALL GUITARS WITH SCALE LENGTH LONGER THAN 25.5" BOTH FEEL AND SOUND BAD.



Multi-scale has both


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 1, 2020)

-Fender USA Strat 7 (HSS)
-PRS Core or CE 24-7 (25") 
-Godin Freeway or Session 7


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jul 1, 2020)

give me a Vandenberg in a 7 and i'll never buy another superstrat ever again


----------



## dirtool (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 2, 2020)

Most of what I want in a 7 are the odd quirky Ibanez models. Namely the Darkstone, Destroyer, ProLine Vs, VBT700. A Xiphos 7 with a trem would be nice too.


----------



## akinari (Jul 2, 2020)

A 25.5" scale H/S 7 string Mustang :'(


----------



## Serratus (Jul 2, 2020)

Ibanez RG565


----------



## kusur (Jul 2, 2020)

Can someone give me a logical explanation why short scale is bad for 7 string?

My logic is that i would like to expand sound i already like, instead of messing up whole guitar just to accommodate that extension. 26.5 and up have that "stretched" sound, that i don't like.


----------



## I play music (Jul 2, 2020)

kusur said:


> Can someone give me a logical explanation why short scale is bad for 7 string?
> 
> My logic is that i would like to expand sound i already like, instead of messing up whole guitar just to accommodate that extension. 26.5 and up have that "stretched" sound, that i don't like.


Because most (metal) guitarists do mainly low string chugging. Improve what is used the most. That highest string only used here and there a few times is not as important as the lowest one for most.


----------



## kusur (Jul 2, 2020)

OK, but where's the problem? Not bright enough ( muddy )? Not tight enough? Intonation problems? I've heard of intonation problems, but with thicker string, how "off" it is? Something else?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 2, 2020)

kusur said:


> OK, but where's the problem? Not bright enough ( muddy )? Not tight enough? Intonation problems? I've heard of intonation problems, but with thicker string, how "off" it is? Something else?


I prefer longer scale lengths because I can run lighter gauge strings for the same tuning I'd use with a 25.5" scale, and I have bigger hands, so the extra scale length gives me some extra room on the fretboard. Thicker strings definitely make intonating harder depending on how thick they are/ your tuning.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 2, 2020)

an HSS flying V or an Ibanez S7540 (a real one from the early 90s)


----------



## bastardbullet (Jul 2, 2020)

I’d love to have a satriani 7 but with a fixed bridge.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Jul 2, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> The Jackson Kelly 7 gets lots of love here. I should've added it to my list as well.
> I do recall a guitar player from a local band (early 2000's) playing a Jackson Kelly 7 with a TOM bridge. I have no clue if it was a production model or custom shop though.
> 
> Edit: found it https://theguitaroutlet.com/product/jackson-jackson-kelly-7-string-black-electric/





mlp187 said:


> This was my main guitar for about 10 years. The stock pickups were actually pretty good. I beat the shit out of it. Eventually, I routed it for a kahler and discovered sponge-like rotten wood. The body folded in half like a book and that was the end of an era for me. Total fluke. Glad I got so many good years out of it.



Jackson Stars did a limited run of neck-thru 7 string Kellys with TOM bridges for the Japanese market back in the day. They used to show up on auction every now and then. I ordered a semi-custom one, way back when. Sounds amazing, but weighs as much as a Sherman Tank and has the worst upper-fret access ever and put me off ordering a US one. Here's the one I have.












I've seen at least one US CS Kelly that had a better cut-away, but access still seemed limited. This is not mine:


----------



## oracles (Jul 2, 2020)

nedheftyfunk said:


> Jackson Stars did a limited run of neck-thru 7 string Kellys with TOM bridges for the Japanese market back in the day. They used to show up on auction every now and then. I ordered a semi-custom one, way back when. Sounds amazing, but weighs as much as a Sherman Tank and has the worst upper-fret access ever and put me off ordering a US one. Here's the one I have.



If you ever want to sell yours, PM me. Ive been after a stars KE7 for a LONG time.


----------



## mlp187 (Jul 2, 2020)

nedheftyfunk said:


>


Dude, that is beautiful. Absolutely a stunner. I understand the upper fret access problem too, but damn, new production of these would make my day!


----------



## stinkoman (Jul 2, 2020)

Parker fly 7 strings with the classic head stock and body shape.i think they did make a few custom shop mojos, but with the revised headstock.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 2, 2020)

I'd love an _Ibanez S2027X_... it's an S2020X (early 2020s), but in 7 string... 24 frets also, please... not going to happen as a series model...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 3, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CCL2ugglLG5/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


Here is a USA Fender Custom Shop 7 string for Chris Garza that was just newly finished.


----------



## Strtsmthng (Jul 3, 2020)

Not a huge fan of Fender, but that looks awesome


----------



## mlp187 (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh my god no fucking way! That is DOPE! Nice work, Fender!


----------



## ExplorerMike (Jul 4, 2020)

I’d have to go with Explorers and Mockingbirds as mentioned previously. More V options would be good too.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 4, 2020)

odibrom said:


> I'd love an _Ibanez S2027X_... it's an S2020X (early 2020s), but in 7 string... 24 frets also, please... not going to happen as a series model...



S5527 is basically that, but without the piezos.

I have an S2020xav, I'd love a S5527.

Also, another vote for a 7 string SZ. I really wish they'd have used the SZ head stock on the tele- bodied 7 instead of the regular one.


----------



## Merrekof (Jul 4, 2020)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I really wish they'd have used the SZ head stock on the tele- bodied 7 instead of the regular one.


Oh hell no!


----------



## Kaura (Jul 4, 2020)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CCL2ugglLG5/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> 
> Here is a USA Fender Custom Shop 7 string for Chris Garza that was just newly finished.



Holy shit, couldn't care less for Suicide Silence or whatever band he plays in but if that becomes a production model, he'll be my favorite guitarist ever.


----------



## fps (Jul 4, 2020)

kusur said:


> Can someone give me a logical explanation why short scale is bad for 7 string?
> 
> My logic is that i would like to expand sound i already like, instead of messing up whole guitar just to accommodate that extension. 26.5 and up have that "stretched" sound, that i don't like.



It's not bad, and if you like the sounds you're getting that's great. A lot of people currently use longer scale seven strings to get cleaner notes and intonation on the bottom strings, especially important if you're tunings far below B on the bottom string or you have other elements like electronics in your sound and need the guitars to be really in tune (a longer scale length will mean the string, by a tiny amount, doesn't go as far out of tune when you pick it harder).


----------



## odibrom (Jul 4, 2020)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> S5527 is basically that, but without the piezos.
> 
> I have an S2020xav, I'd love a S5527.
> 
> Also, another vote for a 7 string SZ. I really wish they'd have used the SZ head stock on the tele- bodied 7 instead of the regular one.



That's one of the list to buy. I've been missing a few due to lack of cash flow...


----------



## 0rimus (Jul 4, 2020)

Jazzmasters and Jaguars
Explorers and Destroyers

Hopefully in multiple configurations: scale lengths, colors, pup styles

My very first guitar was an Esp Ltd AX-50 and I'd be morbidly curious to see a higher-end 7 string version for pure pointy metal-ness.

Also re-release the Devin Townsend signature Peavey 7 string 28" scale whateverthefuckitwascalled thing.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 4, 2020)

Not content to get a 7-string MII Iceman of dubious quality, I instead decided to simply have one made to my personal specifications. 

Let that be a lesson to all of SSO. If it doesn't exist in the format you want it to have someone make it for you!


----------



## Wildebeest (Jul 4, 2020)

Guys only want one thing, and it's disgusting


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jul 4, 2020)

Wildebeest said:


> Guys only want one thing, and it's disgusting


----------



## Strtsmthng (Jul 4, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Let that be a lesson to all of SSO. If it doesn't exist in the format you want it to have someone make it for you!



Exactly the same here, and very curious how it will pan out ;-)


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Winspear (Jul 4, 2020)

Every Bass VI ever. Superlong 7s are where it's at


----------



## Vyn (Jul 4, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I prefer longer scale lengths because I can run lighter gauge strings for the same tuning I'd use with a 25.5" scale, and I have bigger hands, so the extra scale length gives me some extra room on the fretboard. Thicker strings definitely make intonating harder depending on how thick they are/ your tuning.



You'd hate me, I keep my gauges the same regardless of scale


----------



## Strtsmthng (Jul 4, 2020)

Vyn said:


> You'd hate me, I keep my gauges the same regardless of scale



The tuning, too?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 4, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Not content to get a 7-string MII Iceman of dubious quality, I instead decided to simply have one made to my personal specifications.
> 
> Let that be a lesson to all of SSO. If it doesn't exist in the format you want it to have someone make it for you!


I mean I'm building a 7 string death kelly and an 8 string star specifically because nobody makes em lol


Vyn said:


> You'd hate me, I keep my gauges the same regardless of scale


you're a monster


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 4, 2020)

Vyn said:


> You'd hate me, I keep my gauges the same regardless of scale


*heathen
*
I'd say an explorer but Vapula has already nailed that design, so I'll echo Winspear and say the Bass VI

Other than Devin Townsend's 28 inch V (which wasn't in production long at all), I can't think of a single other production baritone 7 string that's longer than 27 inches, so having a 30 inch Bass VI 7 would be awesome. Tune that down to like D or below and go to town

Of course though, I'd want it with a hardtail bridge and humbuckers


----------



## Vyn (Jul 4, 2020)

Strtsmthng said:


> The tuning, too?



Yeah, same gauges for a particular tuning (Drop A as an example) across all different scale lengths. I like the changes in tension, feel and tone, they inspire all sorts of different things.


----------



## Strtsmthng (Jul 4, 2020)

Vyn said:


> Yeah, same gauges for a particular tuning (Drop A as an example) across all different scale lengths. I like the changes in tension, feel and tone, they inspire all sorts of different things.



Interesting. Well, we each like different things


----------



## Vyn (Jul 4, 2020)

Strtsmthng said:


> Interesting. Well, we each like different things



Picked that little gem up from Karl Sanders - he uses the same gauges from 24.75" through to 27.5". His SIT signature set is designed to work with 6 and 7 strings (it's sold as a 7 string set, just throw away the high E string for 6 string setups). I don't follow the same gauges as him however I do follow the philosophy of keeping the gauges the same regardless of scale length.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 5, 2020)

Varbergs with trems and pickguards. And if they could do single coils that'd be great too. Or just start making Varbergs at all again.


----------



## Sparkplug (Jul 7, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess they figure anyone super serious about it will put in a PS order, and they rather take in the PS than possibly shift folks over to a Core.
> 
> I also think that PRS, the person, still sees them, 7 strings, as something of a gimmick.
> 
> ...



Which would totally satisfy my needs. S2, as long as they do not put one of those pickguards on it. CE, as long as they bring back be bevels of the regular core models. And both still would be in a reachable price range.


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 7, 2020)

Randy said:


> View attachment 82442


ESP would make you a custom 7 of this right? Though i'm sure the price would be through the roof.


----------



## bastardbullet (Jul 7, 2020)

bastardbullet said:


> I’d love to have a satriani 7 but with a fixed bridge.



This guy is building a satriani 7 with a floyd but if you scroll back a little, you can see that the body was originally a fixed bridge.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B89MWn8Ha8b/?igshid=ae5vcuv72oev


----------



## mbardu (Jul 7, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Not content to get a 7-string MII Iceman of dubious quality, I instead decided to simply have one made to my personal specifications.
> 
> Let that be a lesson to all of SSO. If it doesn't exist in the format you want it to *have someone make it for you*!



Well SSO is living proof that this doesn't always ends well...far from it.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> ESP would make you a custom 7 of this right? Though i'm sure the price would be through the roof.



True and true. Kamikaze camo is neat for nostalgia factor, although would also be just as cool as a star with reverse headstock, but in a Stef 7 pickup and color config.


----------



## Themistocles (Jul 7, 2020)

A Mosrite ventures 7 ... yes with a bigsby. 25.5 scale and P90's of course and why not a zero fret too.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Jul 8, 2020)

I would love the original Ibanez Jem's in a 7-string version. The green, the pink and ESPECIALLY the yellow. Disappearing multi-color pyramids, monkey grip. Oh yeah.


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 8, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I prefer longer scale lengths because I can run lighter gauge strings for the same tuning I'd use with a 25.5" scale, and I have bigger hands, so the extra scale length gives me some extra room on the fretboard. Thicker strings definitely make intonating harder depending on how thick they are/ your tuning.



I have large hands too, but I find myself liking 25.5" the most because then I can do ridiculous Holdsworth or Gilbert-esque stretches haha...give me a 27" scale and I'm pretty much a person with normal hands then or just slightly bigger.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 8, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> I have large hands too, but I find myself liking 25.5" the most because then I can do ridiculous Holdsworth or Gilbert-esque stretches haha...give me a 27" scale and I'm pretty much a person with normal hands then or just slightly bigger.


I can do 1-6th fret stretches on a 28.6" baritone reliably lol. On my 25.5" scale guitars I can go to the 7th fret, or go from 5th-12th so I know what you mean about the giant Holdsworth/Gilbert stretches. It's less about having extra lower fret room for me and more about having extra upper fret room. I have a hard time reliably hitting notes above the 18th fret on 25.5" scale guitars since the upper frets are usually pretty crammed together.


----------



## jco5055 (Jul 8, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can do 1-6th fret stretches on a 28.6" baritone reliably lol. On my 25.5" scale guitars I can go to the 7th fret, or go from 5th-12th so I know what you mean about the giant Holdsworth/Gilbert stretches. It's less about having extra lower fret room for me and more about having extra upper fret room. I have a hard time reliably hitting notes above the 18th fret on 25.5" scale guitars since the upper frets are usually pretty crammed together.



I may have to test the 25.5" Steinberger Spirit I have and see how it is in terms of possibly crammed in the upper range, though I think since my Aristides 070SR is a 25.7-27" it's not too unfamiliar to me...I do know on my first I guess "real" guitar (a Lyon guitar which was Washburn's like $300 in 2003 money range), I think it must be like 24.75" because I would complain about having no space for my fingers, and for some reason thought the size of frets indicated the scale length so would fantasize about having a guitar with Jumbo frets lol.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jul 8, 2020)

Either this...





or this...




or this...


----------



## chipchappy (Jul 8, 2020)

Fender Strats


----------



## r33per (Jul 9, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> A 7 string version of Joe Satriani's signature Ibanez guitar with 24 frets and Chrome finish would be cool. The JS body is really comfortable when playing sitting down.


+1

Love my JS - look, feel etc. But there is something about the Fred pup in the bridge, I just love it.

Sign me up for a JS7-40th!


----------



## astrocreep (Jul 9, 2020)

Anything decent, left handed and not black


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2020)

Bonus points if it's a 28'' scale.


----------



## adrianb (Jul 11, 2020)

Kaura said:


> ANY FUCKING FENDER



+666 YES. In 21/22 frets and SSS.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 11, 2020)

Warmoth....by far! Currently their 7-string offering is a joke imho, either comes in 25" or 28 5/8" scale length. 26.5" would be ideal, but 25.5" would be ok. I like how customizable they are, available options, woods, etc. Overall workmanship is great.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jul 11, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bonus points if it's a 28'' scale.



HELL YEAH BROTHER

I'd take that in 8 string with an evertune too tbh but they might have to make the body a lil bigger for that


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 23, 2020)

I'd like to see more 7 string telecasters and LP's, with modern hardware and finishes.

Same with SG shapes like the ESP Viper.


----------



## Hoss632 (Sep 23, 2020)

I think a 7 string jazzmaster would be killer, especially if it's evertune equipped.a
I also would love to see EBMM release a Stingray 7 string hard tail as well. With a control layout similar to the Kensrue artist model but dual humbuckers.


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 23, 2020)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I'd like to see more 7 string telecasters and LP's, with modern hardware and finishes.
> 
> Same with SG shapes like the ESP Viper.


People should start buying more 7 string tele's, lp's, sg's.. so the manufacturers see the potential of making money in it. Then we'll get to see more 7 string models with more options.

Honestly, when I got my first 7, I recall there were only Ibanez superstrats, BC Rich had one or 2 models,.. there were more but I can't remember. It was really hard to find anything other then superstrats. Now Ibanez has their take on a tele, ESP has tele's and LP's, Jackson has V's, Rhoads' and Warriors.. Then there are some headless models by Strandberg and Legator, Dean has an ML, Solar has V's and EX's..... we're heading in the right direction! 

Why BC Rich is trying to compete in the 7 string superstrat segment when they have "a headstart" when it comes different-from-superstrat models is beyond me.

NOTE: I was looking at production models and left custom shop guitars out.


----------



## Robslalaina (Sep 23, 2020)

A production, 25.5" scale 7-string Strat with HSS pickups, 22-frets, contoured heel and forearm contour that isn't angled so far back it's nearly useless.


----------



## RandomRob_311 (Sep 23, 2020)

Looking forward to an 7 string LTD version of the new Steffen Kummerer model )
Or a Jackson Warrior 7 string with a reverse headstock *-*!


----------



## RandomRob_311 (Sep 23, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> god, that with a reverse headstock would be my dream Kelly


that what he said xD!!!


----------



## Anquished (Sep 23, 2020)

I know its been said a few times here but PRS CU24. Not bothered whether the Scale is 25" or 26.5".

Also a PRS S2 Vela 7 could be pretty neat.


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 23, 2020)

I wish Vigier would make an Excalibur 7 with their version of a Floyd Trem, as well as Anderson made a 7 string Angel.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Sep 23, 2020)

Jacksons Standard USA Series. All of them with a 7 string option. I know there are pro and x series 7 string models of basically all of their models but the USA series needs some standard non sig 7 strings.


----------



## John (Sep 24, 2020)

More Jackson Kelly guitars and ESP Eclipses with Floyd Rose trems would be nice as 7 string or even 8 string offerings. I also feel like PRS is missing out without a core, or even an S2, 7 string. My personal preference would be the singlecut trem with 24 frets, but I'd welcome that otherwise even as a CE-24 for example.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 24, 2020)

When I had a choice, I opted for the Ibanez 8-string classical instead of the 7-string jazz guitar.

I still want that 7-string semihollow...


----------



## knox1987 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## c7spheres (Sep 27, 2020)

I wanna see a JazzMaster or Jaguar shape body guitar in a 7 string, but with no pickgaurd, no arm contour, a bolt on neck, 24 frets, no inlays, ebony or richlite board, heavy as f maple body, 3 piece maple neck, custom control layout with contorl out of the way!, LoPro edge or FLoyd, or even a Khaler, and yes, EMG's . A totally against the grain guitar. ESP got really close I've seen a couple times. That body shape just makes sense though.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 28, 2020)

Sdrizis89 said:


> Jacksons Standard USA Series. All of them with a 7 string option. I know there are pro and x series 7 string models of basically all of their models but the USA series needs some standard non sig 7 strings.



This. It's a no brainer really, especially considering the neck profiles, radiui and number of frets are all the same. They could make bulk completed necks and just made the bodies as the orders come in.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 28, 2020)

I wish there were straight up more 7 string acoustics. I'd love to own a 7 string Martin, Taylor, Gibson etc. acoustic. They're such great writing tools its a damn shame.


----------



## knox1987 (Sep 29, 2020)

Shit


----------



## knox1987 (Sep 29, 2020)

This is not that...


----------



## knox1987 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mbardu (Sep 30, 2020)

You can do a better price than that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2020)

Yeah, MF still has them for a grand less.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Sep 30, 2020)

If it were up to me...

7-string baritone
Iceman
Mockingbird
Warlock
Bich
Dan Armstrong


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 30, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> If it were up to me...
> Iceman



Ibanez did back in 2013, the IC507
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/IC507





Would be great to see them bring them back but made in Japan model/spec


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Sep 30, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Ibanez did back in 2013, the IC507
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/IC507
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, not a baritone, and MII.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 30, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Sadly, not a baritone, and MII.


Ahh.. misread your post mate. yeah sadly it was not a baritone


----------



## TimmyPage (Sep 30, 2020)

I really like my Charvel DK24 and would buy a 7 string version of it in an instant. (I know the Angel Vivaldi signature exists but it's not quite my aesthetic).v

I think I saw that Ibanez were testing the waters with a 7 string AZ and I'm into it. 

It's weirdly hard to find a 7 string double cutaway that doesn't have a distinctive "metal" aesthetic to it. I want a 7 that wouldn't look out of place in the fusion/soul bands I usually play in.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 30, 2020)

A Telecaster with a Gotoh 510-7 wiggle stick equipped with single coils, with a 12” radius or higher. Not your typical shredder, but it would own as a recording guitar.


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 3, 2020)

A Schecter Corsair Limited Edition Semi-Hollow. No Bigsby. 26.5 scale. Ebony board.
Black Satin with Gold Hardware like my 6 string model. One of the sweetest playing guitars I own. Outstanding quality and price.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 3, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, MF still has them for a grand less.



Can you get a better price from MF by calling/emailing like you can with sweetwater?


----------



## 7stringtheory (Oct 16, 2020)

Parker Fly Mojo in 7 would be sick.


----------



## wearingthegrudge (Nov 11, 2020)

Be really nice to see a mainline Gibson Les Paul and/or SG 7-String. I know they exist but you'll never actually find one for sale.

I'd also LOVE a 7 String BC Rich Eagle, but they don't even make the 6 String Version anymore so the chances of that are pretty slim.

Also, I know it's been said already, but a PRS other than the Mark Holcomb SE model would be pretty cool too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2020)

wearingthegrudge said:


> Be really nice to see a mainline Gibson Les Paul and/or SG 7-String. I know they exist but you'll never actually find one for sale.



Both are available on Reverb right now if you're looking.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 11, 2020)

I’d like 7 string versions of iconic guitars. Like a 7 string Jem would be cool. I mean, another one, cuz the 7v7s are like hens teeth. Or a 7 string Frankie. A 7 lynch Mom. Etc.


----------



## wearingthegrudge (Nov 11, 2020)

Sorry, I should have been more specific, I meant you'll never find them for a price you'd want to pay, or rather a price I want to pay. I'd like to see something like the LP Studio or Modern done in 7 with a production lot large enough to be able to buy them new without too much chasing.


----------



## fps (Nov 11, 2020)

Les Paul, PRS Custom 24, one of the Reverends. That's about it?


----------



## Addie5150 (Nov 12, 2020)

7 string wolfgang would be amazing


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 15, 2020)

Addie5150 said:


> 7 string wolfgang would be amazing



I just clicked on this thread to say this.


----------



## mrdm53 (Nov 15, 2020)

Charvel era 80's with sharp headstock and single bridge pickup only, and Floyd Rose 7.

Tbh i'm not into modern Charvel with Fender headstock.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Nov 16, 2020)

I would love to see a 7 string from Millimetric. They're a small company out of Quebec here in Canada and I can confirm that their guitars are out of this world haha


----------



## stinkoman (Nov 16, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Can you get a better price from MF by calling/emailing like you can with sweetwater?


Yes, usually. But it depending on the coupons, sometimes it cheaper to use one of those at checkout than dealing with the reps.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Nov 16, 2020)

knox1987 said:


> View attachment 85516



I ended up paying $3700 for the CZQ on reverb from Caparison direct.


----------



## Doug Craft (Nov 18, 2020)

Anybody mention Gretsches with Bigsbys? I would LOVE a 6120 or a 6118 hollowbody with a 7 option. Filter'trons on a 7 would sound wicked.


----------



## Themistocles (Nov 19, 2020)

Frankly any offset design would be welcome, especially non strat.


----------



## gunch (Nov 19, 2020)

Albert Lee


----------



## Moltar (Nov 21, 2020)

Every guitar I like and want, that isn't a 7 string. Smartass response I know heh.

EDIT: A lot of guitars... a ton of guitars. More than I could afford


----------



## Hoss632 (Nov 22, 2020)

7 String Jazzmaster would be cool.


----------



## Hoss632 (Nov 22, 2020)

fps said:


> Les Paul, PRS Custom 24, one of the Reverends. That's about it?


Do you mean a production SE or Core custom 24? Because a 7 string custom 24 is available through private stock already. Also assuming when you say Les Paul you mean a genuine gibson and not the epiphone model that matt heafy had out for several years.


----------



## fps (Nov 22, 2020)

Hoss632 said:


> Do you mean a production SE or Core custom 24? Because a 7 string custom 24 is available through private stock already. Also assuming when you say Les Paul you mean a genuine gibson and not the epiphone model that matt heafy had out for several years.



Both of these things, yes. I mean a core custom 7. Still an outrageous price but not Private Stock unobtainable for me. Gibson did a few but they went very quickly and have not come up for sale so I presume even with the shorter scale they bang.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Nov 22, 2020)

I honestly just want a 7 that has minibuckers. I feel like it'd be a good pairing.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 25, 2020)

Ibanez SZ. Pretty sure they never made any. I'd like to see the SZ headstock on more models.

Really wish they'd release another 7 string Iceman, too.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 25, 2020)

Before I knew anything about Oni, my dream guitar was a Parker Fly Deluxe with 7 strings and an extended scale length or multiscale. When I asked Parker, they of course said they were incapable of making the larger fretboard for either an extended scale or for a seven string. I said that if that was the only issue, I'd take one with a Spanish Fly fretboard (2" nut) and whatever scale length they could do and they got angry with me.

I found out that Emerald guitar made a seven string acoustic with a Parker fretboard. I contacted Emerald and they said they could make a solid body out of styrofoam with a carbon fiber resin exo, with a Parker fretboard, at 27" or whatever, for something like $7-8k USD. It was going to be like a cross between an Ibanez S and BCR Mockingbird body. It would have been super cool, but I balked at the price, and the opportunity passed. Emerald ran into some troubles and closed their custom shop.

Then I found Dan on here and he was able to make me something 100% bespoke that surpassed the spec's of the two previous plans by a mile and cost me significantly less than the Emerald. The funny thing is that it's not even a seven, but an eight. So the story has a happy ending.

The craziest part, though, is that, just before they went belly up, Parker made a handful of seven string Flys. They were a big step up in price and a small step down in construction from the Deluxes. I searched for one at the time and couldn't get my hands on one. Turns out the few that were made flew off the shelves and their owners became extremely reluctant to let go of them. The first time I came across an available one, the price was outrageous and I had lost 70% of my interest.

Still, though, I think I'd flip shit if I ever saw a seven string baritone Fly Deluxe (or Classic or Artist or whatever).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 25, 2020)

I'd just be happy for Parker to be back in business by someone who loves them.


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd just be happy for Parker to be back in business by someone who loves them.



That would be great. I held hope for so long when their site was announcing a relaunch that never came.


----------



## Themistocles (Nov 25, 2020)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I honestly just want a 7 that has minibuckers. I feel like it'd be a good pairing.


yes and I really like P90's... I suppose you can just drop them into these soapbar sized PU cavities that are pretty common on modern 7's but Id like something a little more punk meets jazz for a body... something non strat?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Nov 26, 2020)

Themistocles said:


> yes and I really like P90's... I suppose you can just drop them into these soapbar sized PU cavities that are pretty common on modern 7's but Id like something a little more punk meets jazz for a body... something non strat?



Bare Knuckle makes humbucker sized P90 for 7 strings. I've got them in my old RG7421 here.


----------



## Hoss632 (Sep 30, 2021)

PRS 7 String Vela with a fixed bridge and at least 26.6 scale would be the bomb.


----------

